# Cinema glasses as live view screen?



## TheJock (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I’m wondering if these glasses would work as an external screen (live view mode) so I can see what’s going on in the desert sun when shooting Motorsport events?
I don’t see how they wouldn’t work as my 70D has an HDMI output, what’s the general consensus on this as a practical option?

http://merlin-digital.com/itheatre-vr-3d.html 

Cheers
Stewart


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 5, 2015)

I suggest you get an external EVF like the Zacuto Z finder or something. Seems like a lot of money for a toy with low resolution.


----------



## TheJock (Jul 5, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> I suggest you get an external EVF like the Zacuto Z finder or something. Seems like a lot of money for a toy with low resolution.


Thanks for the suggestion.
I like to shoot low down in the pit lane to get unusual angles of the cars as they wiz past at a steady speed (usually 60KPH) and thought that being able to see the screen via a pair of specs like these may be the answer I’ve been looking for.
The tilt screen on my 70D is great, but mostly I can’t see it as the sun in Dubai is 100% full on all the time, I hoped that this might be an option as there would be a cable of around 1 meter connecting the camera and specs (allowing me to keep the camera low while still being able to see), I sit stationary on the pit wall steps to take these shots anyway, i.e. no need to worry about not being able to see the real world with the specs on as I’ll be sitting still.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> that1guyy said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest you get an external EVF like the Zacuto Z finder or something. Seems like a lot of money for a toy with low resolution.
> ...



They are low resolution, for video. The first line on their specification makes me wonder.

"Virtual Size : 98inch TFT-LCD virtual Display (2m away)"

So you need to hold them 2 meters away from your eyes to meet the specification? What other misleading things are they saying?


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 5, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Stewart K said:
> 
> 
> > that1guyy said:
> ...


It does mean that your eyes have to accomodate for 2m distance. The angle of view corresponds to a 98 inch display. Like the OVF of a DSLR corresponds a sth. inches wide display at 5m distance.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 6, 2015)

mb66energy said:


> It does mean that your eyes have to accomodate for 2m distance. The angle of view corresponds to a 98 inch display. Like the OVF of a DSLR corresponds a sth. inches wide display at 5m distance.



Thanks. I've never seen that specified for a OVF. Maybe I just was not looking.


----------



## RChauhan (Jul 6, 2015)

I think it means it will have the virtual appearance to the user of being 2 meters away from a 98 inch display.

Again, its a _virtual_ effect.

Source: used an old pair of the Sony travel visor screen and this was similarly noted there (different figures though).


----------

